# Help. Bios mod



## hmgp (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi members. 

I've been going thru hell with my rx570nitro+ (3 4gb and 3 8gb). 

I can't get the best stable power/hashrate ratio and I've almost bricked two of them. Luckily I could recover and flash stock bios. 

I wonder if anyone can help me in getting these good and pointers on the best overdrive settings. I'm not mining since saturday and I believe I've lost some hair  

Thanks! 

ps: I've attached all the 4gb roms but I think they're all the same


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 14, 2018)

Here, use this and ask for help there.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/mining-bios-repository.237382/page-7#post-3803746


----------



## hmgp (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks


----------

